# Re: Dogs & Bee/Wasp Stings?...........



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

* I'm without my poorly little boy ozzie tonight! He's staying at the vets! Little monkey is always after wasps and things, i keep telling him but will he listen, I think thats called selective hearing! Anyway, today he got stung didnt he well and truly, and typically as with any of my animals he turns out to be allergic to stings ,. So now residing at the vets for tonight! Hes had an antiinlamatory injection, the vet said his chest and throat were fine, but his little eyes and lips were so swollen bless him, and he kept yelping, but at least hes in good hands now! Have to ring in the morning to see how he is!
Does anyone elses dog have allergic reaction to stings?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

My Dogue did, looked like she had gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson the way her eyes swelled, he's in the best hands & will be fine hoping he's feeling much better soon


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Many thanks for your kind words! I always panic when it's my animals hehe!*


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Been lucky so far with my lot, no stings. Hope your baby is better soon and back home


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My girl Breagha always snaps at bees, and she's eaten a couple too, but luckily never had a reaction. Still, don't imagine they taste good at all! Hope Ozzie is back to his normal self soon!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww sorry to hear that - I hope hes all fit and well in the morning - non of mine have ever got stung ( She says touching wood ) but they do try to snap at them.


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats always something that worries me about Bailey he chases anything at the minute no matter how much we tell him. Hope your little one is ready to come home this morning xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow dear hope in comes home
mine are always chasing them and im always telling them no but they dont listen because they think it is fun


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ow dear hope in comes home
> mine are always chasing them and im always telling them no but they dont listen because they think it is fun



 I think it's called selective hearing when they dont stop chasing them! I hope he's learnt a valuable lesson! (NOT)! hehe.
YIPPEE i can go collect him from the vets! They just said the swelling has gone down and he has had breakfast! So watch out world Ozzie's back .
Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad to hear he's okay now


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank God he is ok,Thankfully I have only had 2 dogs stung out of my lot,Isla had no reaction at all apart from being sick straight after it,Bracken was stung in the eye and his whole eye swelled up.
I have a friend who has a |German shepherd and she was stung in the face and her whole head swelled up,she was like something out of a Horror movie


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

so glad to hear he is ok...my kai is forever trying to catch them.


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad he is ok

Shawnee eats anything that buzzes round - flies, bluebottles, bees and wasps 

I make sure i have some piriton in the house just in case she does get stung but she has avoided it so far


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

* His eyes and lips were swollen terrible, i took him to the vets in case he had trouble breathing or an obstruction in his airways, but just the allergic reaction was what it was bless him! Me thinks he is going to be my shadow for the next day or two lol. Hes asleep at my feet right now! 
Thanks for listening guys *


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ask your vet about antihystamines such as hayfever tablets and if they can be given to dogs , as a precation if you can give them it may mean if he gets stung again you could give him one and maybe the reaction wont get so bad , dont quote me on this but im sure a while ago one of my clients who is a vet in australia said they can be given for allergic reactions from stings ect .


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi look at my thread my dog as also being stung


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

My friend lost her DDB at 7 months to a sting


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Jo P said:


> My friend lost her DDB at 7 months to a sting


What a shame! I do worry about the worst happening to my boy! But has he learnt NO


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope he is feeling better soon.

Duke has a severe re-action to stings, the first sting, he had a very bad re-action to the second time we nearly lost him. The vet explained that it could be fatal next time its something to do with his immune system. At the time its difficult to take in what is being said.

I worried about taking him out in the summer but I put things back into perspective, none of our other dogs have ever been stung. The reason he was stung, in fact we were all stung that year was because of a wasps nest in our wall vent.

Hubby tried to get rid of them, when wasps are under attack they release a hormone feramone not sure of the spelling and basically very wasp from miles around joins in to defend - great  so we had to get the experts in, who confirmed hubby was using the same stuff but he didn't have an adaptor to fire it directly on the nest.

Sue


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Ask your vet about antihystamines such as hayfever tablets and if they can be given to dogs , as a precation if you can give them it may mean if he gets stung again you could give him one and maybe the reaction wont get so bad , dont quote me on this but im sure a while ago one of my clients who is a vet in australia said they can be given for allergic reactions from stings ect .


I have hairless dogs and they tend to get reactions to a lot of things. I always give Piriton, benedryl or asda own make anti hystamines.


----------

